# Trip planning beta



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

That’s fucking awesome!!
In the immortal words of Mr. Garrison “ There are no stupid questions, just stupid people.”


----------



## Nubie Jon (Dec 19, 2017)

You forgot......

How long will the ice stay in my cooler if I expect to get in it for beer every five minutes..... will it last for the five days of my trip. 

But yes AWESOME!


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

You forgot my favorite: "Where we we see the xxx?" Insert bear, eagle, otter, moose, etc.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks noahfecks, that was the best post of the season.


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

This!!


I was seeing posts about the Canyon on another forum and I swear these were some of the questions.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Everyday is a gift, go get some!!!


----------



## mtzirkel (May 25, 2011)

"When we are done will we be back to where we started"


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

mtzirkel said:


> "When we are done will we be back to where we started"



Yes! it's just like the log ride at Disney


At what elevation do the deer turn into elk?
How deep is the water right here?
What time will we get to camp?
What do y'all do with them mo-gulls in the summertime?
Do Y'all ride yer ski board in the stunt ditch?


----------



## OregonianRG (Jun 14, 2010)

Does that rock go all the way to the bottom?


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

1). No way dude, she's 31 years old and already went through a divorce and her friends are up in their 30's too.(it was against company policy anyway, no fraternizing)we were in our teens. 2) I don't know how to swim, that's ok I don't either. 3) what do you do during the winter, we live off our tip's, from guiding.


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

noahfecks said:


> Yes! it's just like the log ride at Disney
> 
> 
> At what elevation do the deer turn into elk?
> ...


Around 8000’

Chest high on a duck

They are actually children that fell off the ski lift because they did not listen to there instructor, we just cover them with snow.

Yup! My favorite trick is the Bullet!


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

“ do y’all sleep on them there canoes?” At gold bar on a Loma to North wash trip.

“well, he does, but he’s kinda weird” ( he, being Matt man). ( canoes =rafts, I am not actually crazy enough to canoe Cat, fuck that!)


----------

